# CJ eyes



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone been out on the lake yet to see how the 'eye bite is? Anyone been catching any?


----------



## 82bassman (Jun 21, 2006)

Went out with my son on Monday, mostly to blow the cobwebs off the boat. Made sure everything was working right then went looking for fish. The north end was 51 degrees and muddy, 10-15 feet deepth. Only found a few straglers on the graph and no takers. Went down the west bank and didn't mark any fish until we got by the dam. They were 25-30 feet down and not biting. They were holding tight to some cover, probably 20 fish. Water was 43 degrees. Even though we did not catch anything it was just great to be out in the sun, on the water with the cold air blowing and the smell of spring. 

bassman


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

The walleye nets are going in on the 17th if the weather holds. You'll see trophies that you may not see the rest of the year.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

What exactly are the walleye nets?? What are they for??


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

can you fish off the rip rap on the dam. I'm not 100% sure but I think they use the nets to collect walleye to harvest eggs for saugeye production.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

sc83 said:


> can you fish off the rip rap on the dam. I'm not 100% sure but I think they use the nets to collect walleye to harvest eggs for saugeye production.


Yep, you can fish there
They also use the nets to check the fish populations and health I think


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

This process is almost totally to make a bunch of little ones out of the big ones. It's fascinating to see. If we learn when they are coming in on a given day we'll post it here. There are usually guys there with cameras. It's a great thing to bring the kids to see. Here's a "dink" that I shot last year.

If you do fish the Rip-Rap stay away from the nets. They're kinda touchy about that.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

The nets are set in 3 or 4 locations around the lake for the purpose of capturing walleyes to collect sperm and eggs. These are used for the saugeye and walleye stocking programs around the state. Similar nettings occur at Berlin and Mosquito. Because of VHS more eggs and sperm are being collected from inland lakes(mandatory) versus tributaries of lake erie. I should mention that they take scale samples and sometimes clip the fins on these fish to age them and check for recaptured fish.


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

If they find a big one with a Quantum rod and reel still attached to it, it's mine!!!! Its good to see ole blueboat still at it too!!! Hope to see everyone this spring on the water.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey, watch that "ole" stuff. I may look like my avatar but I'm young at heart and ready to hit the water.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Can i launch my boat from cj?
Here in cloumbus, they will not put the ramps in till may
Anybody, catching anything at cj?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The new docks are permanent and the ice is gone - you can launch. Lake is still at winter pool but that's not a problem. 

No guarantees in the catching department. I rarely bother until at least late April.

MC


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Cant wait to get back at CJ,
I never forget her. Thats where i caught my first Olympia beer can!
I was trolling and had a monster on there. My reel was losing line by the seconds. Then i pulled her up and there she was. A wonderful beer can.:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed:
wow good thing no one was on board to see me wrestle that sucker in the boat!


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm headed to CJ tomorrow AM looking for eye's and whatever else is bitting. I'll post a report.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

London calling said:


> I'm headed to CJ tomorrow AM looking for eye's and whatever else is bitting. I'll post a report.


Hey if I dont work Ill join ya...


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

King - sounds kewl  I sent you a PM


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Anythink good youpull out of CJ.?


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Did anyone catch anything? I'm off work all this coming week and need a fish to catch...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

got a few reports this morning of a few decent ones being picked up off the old road beds... everyone that I talked to that caught any were trolling... 

Dont forget the DNR is pulling their nets tomorrow


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I was trolling and got some good slime from the floor of CJ.
Other then that it was nice to get the boat out.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

Well they put the nets in today. How long will it be before they start getting fish out of them? I would like to watch the process if possible, see what kinda pigs are actually in there.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

CrewCabMax said:


> Well they put the nets in today. How long will it be before they start getting fish out of them? I would like to watch the process if possible, see what kinda pigs are actually in there.


There should be fish in the nets tomorrow morning.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

They should sample all week It's neat to watch them bring the fish in two years ago they brought in a 16# Flathead, surprised he left any fish in the nets to sample

There counts should be high with the warm weather, I was out there today and the Man was busting people right and left fishing without a license, watercraft was checking every boat, got my sticker so they will not bother me now.

Main lake temp was at 48 degrees, midway back to the North end was 51.2 and in front of Goose Island 54.1 had a rough time finding Shad looked all over my usual spots an NADA so was motoring up the very center where the creek runs in the middle of the North end and saw one jump out of the water grabbed the net threw out pulled back and hung up, got the boat right over the top of the net and figured I would start busting braille cords but it came up and was hung on hundreds of 6-10 inch Shad, great now I had to let over 3/4 of the net go but was very happy the net was not hung and I had really nice bait it looked like Alfred Hitchcock's The Birds, man the gulls came in there like they were starved to death just divebombing all around the boat.

Only caught two small dinks for all my efforts, figure the pigs should start anytime if we can get the south wind blowing back there they will go...............Doc


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

Those Walleyes like getting busy when the temp is in the upper 40's.

If anyone is interested the Corp has closed the gates and started to fill up the lake. Depending, of course, on the rain it only comes up an inch or so a day. Takes a while to make up the 36 inch winter drop. I always think a nice, even rise in water level and temperature makes for a good fishing year. Guess we'll see.

MC


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

Went out today to see what DNR had netted. The biggest for the day was a 13.5 pound female, 12 pounds after harvesting the eggs. A lot of nice fish.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

When are they planning on pulling the nets again, or is it a one time shot?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

They run the nets every day to avoid leaving the fish in there for too long. All of them are released after the "harvest" and weighing of the big ones so they don't want to hurt them. I've seen them come to the ramp from mid-morning to afternoon. Someone will have to tip us off on the schedule this year.

MC


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

DNR said that they plan on being back at CJ tomorrow.


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

They should be there for at least several more days to get their quota. They can't get eggs from Maumee fish so they have to get that many more from inland lakes. Did anyone get a photo of that big one from yesterday.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I got a couple of pictures of some from today. I wasnt able to get a picture of the BIG one before they squeezed her eggs, but i got a pic after she was squeezed. Also, there were a couple other nices ones, but nothing like yesterday from what i understand. I would say the biggest one from today was around 10lbs with eggs. They werent weighing them today. Also some nice males that came out of the water today. Deffinitly nice to see the potential thats in CJ!! I'll get some pics up ASAP!


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

What time have they been running the nets? I can actually make it out there tomorrow and/or Sunday.

MC


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

The time varies a little. I think if you're there by 10 you should be in good shape. These cooler temps. sometimes slow down the catch rate and can make the females stop flowing but we'll see.


----------



## TK916 (Sep 1, 2007)

I asked today if they would be back tomorrow, and they said yes, as they have nets out, but that they would probably not be coming back to the dock with their catch. Guess they would handle them in the boat. Anyway, they recommended Sunday for people coming out. I don't think they were giving me bad info, as this is good publicity for the lake.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

What a beauty. What is the release of big walleye in CJ? Is it 25in? This is not a big lake. To continue CJ Brown as a premier walleye lake. What is the release inches. I favor 22 inch. Many of you seasoned veterans have an opinion. Skillet inches vs release. Every fisherman will release it or fry it. Last several years , walleye can not be plentiful with the new marina. What is the release length. Walleye 22 in. 23 in. 24 in? Release it if is 25 in. It took 6 years to grow that 25in walleye. Ok. Maybe 10 years in CJ. Fish for crappies or BGills. Release it, your children will catch it. Erie has bigger walleye.


----------



## johnnywalleye (Jan 27, 2007)

What a beauty. What is the release of big walleye in CJ? Is it 25in? This is not a big lake. To continue CJ Brown as a premier walleye lake. What is the release inches. I favor 22 inch. Many of you seasoned veterans have an opinion. Skillet inches vs release. Every fisherman will release it or fry it. Last several years , walleye can not be plentiful with the new marina. What is the release length. Walleye 22 in. 23 in. 24 in? Release it if is 25 in. It took 6 years to grow that 25in walleye. Ok. Maybe 10 years in CJ. Fish for crappies or BGills. Release it, your children will catch it. Erie has bigger walleye.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess I'll take a crack at some of this as a "seasoned veteran" at C.J.

There is no official slot limit on C.J. The minimum keeper is 15". The purpose for the length limit is that C.J. is one of the major breeder lakes in the state for both Walleye and 1/2 of the Saugeye equation. They want to make sure that a decent number of fish get to reproductive age to keep supplying the new fish. 

However, there is little to no natural reproduction on C.J. That is mostly due to lack of the right kind of bottom structure, lack of current and too much silt. So, it's a "put and take" fishery and there is no harm to future populations if fisherman keep legal fish within the creel limit. It only takes a relatively small number of breeder fish to supply the millions of eggs raised in the hatcheries.

Speaking for myself, I keep a good number of Walleyes between 16 and 20 inches. I also release a lot in that range and have never kept one over 22" on C.J. That's just my personal choice. I don't like it when guys keep 10 pounders even though it's within their rights and it happens every year. They're not keeping them for wallhangers - only for the fry pan. If you've ever eaten a 10 pound Walleye you know they're not as good as a 4 pounder. I also have this theory that it will help the population in the future if we try to let those really big fish genes stay in the future populations.

Finally, the Marina was like 20 years ago. The most recent trauma to the lake was the serious drop for the new launching ramps in 2005/6. I think that did have an effect as does anytime that they do major releases of water. Lots of fish go down the drain when that happens. If things remain nice and stable this year we should be back to "normal."

See you out there.

MC


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

This is truly an incredible lake. Ask the biologists. They only get these kind of figures out of Erie which is one of the premier fishery's in this country as you all know. CJ doesn't have the sheer volume of Erie but the growth rate is remarkably similar.

I have to wonder if that stripped 12 lb female was caught at 14" and released about 7 or 8 yrs. ago. If so, it's pretty good evidence of the length limit working. Think of the random sampling of 3 nets in this lake. How many 12 to 14 or 16 pounders are in there?


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

How was the fishing on brown this past weekend , I was coming over tomorrow to give it a try .


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I assume you're not talking about those 3 Nine-pound female Walleyes that the biologists pulled out for their eggs? That's just an estimate because they were flowing so well that they couldn't really hold them up for pictures.

There were only a few boats out and no one was coming back in while we were there so I don't have a report of the hook and line variety.

Also, there is a big, private initiative to sink a ton of Christmas Trees around the lake. A lot of them are poised near the boat ramp now. They have the approval of ODNR to improve the cover for both Perch and Crappie. They're looking for some help to cut some Mulberry wood to shove into the concrete blocks and to help haul them out into the lake. Of course, I didn't think to get contact information for the guys heading it up but I imagine someone on the site knows who to call.

See you out there.

MC


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I saw the trees on while I was there on Tuesday. There looked to be roughly 20 or 30 christmas trees...barely a drop in the bucket for a lake like CJ. I fished for a few hours, water temps were in the low 40s mostly and a couple of spots in the high 40s. I fished jigs and minnows in likely shallow spots with no luck. I found fish suspended at 20' in 30 FOW with no takers on suspended minnows, vertical blade, or bouncing a jig down the bank...will likely get better in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Crappie were being caught along the riprap by the dam. I had my 19 month old son out walking the "bridge" and we kept our eye on the boats hitting the riprap. Saw some good ones that were kept and some undersized fish as well. One gentleman with his daughter said he had caught 50 keepers on Saturday working the drop off on the riprap. He was vertical jigging on the drop off.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

The guy said that he had 3 or 4 times that many trees in a nearby location. Still not a lot but I have to give them credit for doing something without any real source of funding. This is all being done with donations and volunteer help.

The plan is to strategically place the trees in the areas where they will do the most good. DNR biologists have approved or denied the various locations around the lake. The goal is to improve Perch reproduction. Not to create more "worm stealers" for us jig fisherman, but to increase the major source of Winter Walleye food. The trees are rigged to lay down on the bottom to be of most benefit to the Perch but the Crappie will not turn down cover like that either. 

See you out there.

MC


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

The number i got was 75 + trees are going in the lake this year, and hopefuly to more and more for years to come. Vast majority of them will be able to be fished from shore. If you help with this project, you will be given a GPS cord map of the tree/brush placements. I'm not sure of the contact info, but they are out there about every day, and there is a paper in the baithouse off of croft rd that has contact info on it. I think the guy thats running its name is Lloyd?? He works in the bait house back in the Marina @ CJ. If i make it over there, i'll get the # for anyone interested.


----------



## rogue (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info i'm going to stop by in the morning and give it a try. Thanks again rogue


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I would like to help to get the map, is this a weekend thing?


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

This weekend they are going to try and get the 90% of things done. They are working through the week to get things READY for the weekends. I'll try and make it over to the bait house tomorrow or atleast call them to get the contact # for anyone that wants it.


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

If you get the number drop me a line. If they need a boat to drop some structure I'll let drop an offer to use my boat and help out.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

Sorry that I'm a late-comer to this post, but are there not also fish attractors at the marina in the northerly direction? Could've sworn that folks used to pull crappie off of a particular point about 50 yards out or so.


----------



## Slabs! (Oct 1, 2005)

I don't have a boat, but would love to help out with this initiative in any way possible. I don't understand why more projects like this are not put together by the ODNR, especially when I KNOW plenty of fishermen would be more than willing to help, donate the trees, cut the wood, or even build the structures with no problem having to be supervised or approved by the DNR. Anyone have any answers? Any more information is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

The contact information for the tree project is, 937-327-9194. His name is Lowell Turner, and is the fella running the show. Great guy to talk to, and has a TON of initiative one helping CJ a more " fisherman friendly " place. Can use as much help as possilbe. Looking for boats that arent afraid to get scratched up, to hall the tree's and brush piles. The brush piles have cinder blocks attached to them with steel cables to keep them on the bottom. Give him a call, He's at CJ about every day doing something with the project, and i know this weekend is a big planned weekend for the deal. Hope this helps, and give him a call ASAP, so he can get you filled in. 

Joe


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I just called lowell turner
He runs the marina and was very informative

From what I could pick out they're dropping christmas trees and mulberry tress that they will be cutting down from around the park-17 or 15 I think

They'll go off the point next to the dam, if you drive by you will see the flag on the shore he said. They will be putting the them out north and east of that.

Like said this is supposed to improve the perch population as it was very good in the 90's making the fish fat and prolific and after the lake drop there habitat disappeared and so did the perch. He described it as a food chain thing and it made sense.

This won't be the only drop time, sounds like a pretty good plan, no gps map but you can bring your gps on the boat that drops the tree-I'll be around saturday, anyone else?


----------



## CrewCabMax (Jun 2, 2008)

I just talked to him at the nets last week and he told me that there would be a GPS map for anyone that helps. GPS would be done with a side scan sonar. I already have a map of the plotted locations, just not GPS. They should be pretty easy to pick up on any fish finder.. not like theres a lot of structure in there. Either way, its a good thing. If the weather permits, i'll be around Saterday to help for awhile.


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

See Xmas trees at Cj for more and latest info


----------

